# Which WM is hardest to book?



## DaveNV (Mar 7, 2018)

I've been watching the WM site to see availability of resorts I'm interested in visiting next year.  I'm seeing how some are booked up right away, such as Hawaii.  Wondering if there are other places that are equally hard to book? Which is the hardest to get, do you think?

Dave


----------



## Travel1 (Mar 7, 2018)

Interesting question with no easy answers.  Of course several factors such as the season or the room type you want also affects the availability of a particular resort.  For instance, if you want an unit directly on the water at Deer Harbor, there are only two - either the Penthouse or Presidential unit (of course most of the other units have water views, but are not directly on the water).

But to answer your question,  the one resort that I have always heard that it is hard to book is Marina Dunes in California.


----------



## jrogersok (Mar 7, 2018)

Travel1 said:


> Interesting question with no easy answers.  Of course several factors such as the season or the room type you want also affects the availability of a particular resort.  For instance, if you want an unit directly on the water at Deer Harbor, there are only two - either the Penthouse or Presidential unit (of course most of the other units have water views, but are not directly on the water).
> 
> But to answer your question,  the one resort that I have always heard that it is hard to book is Marina Dunes in California.



Definately does depend on season -- in the summer months Depoe Bay and others on the Oregon and Washington Coast are hard to get unless booked 13 months out.  Also Leavenworth Washington at certain times of the year (fall/Winter/Summer) which is a very small resort (but BEAUTIFUL).


----------



## jrogersok (Mar 7, 2018)

I think Hawaii is the most difficult -- I was luck the other morning though -- I got on my computer at 5:50am and was able to snag the last 2 bedroom in Kehei at 6am for next April 6-13 for spring break.  Couldn't find a single other Hawaii property available.

My question is -- how doe people get them so quickly and before someone who's right there when they open???


----------



## bizaro86 (Mar 7, 2018)

I think some of the California coastal resorts during the summer (Pismo Beach/Marina Dunes) are harder than Hawaii.


----------



## ecwinch (Mar 7, 2018)

Yes, Marina Dunes and/or Pismo Beach. Too few units for a Club of our size at those locations.

But everything tends to be seasonal. We have 200k members and approx 7000 units. If you do that math, it roughly comes down to only 40% of the members can enjoy 1 week during the prime summer season.

A lot of that stems from the flexibility we enjoy. Few other comparable systems allow you to both borrow and bank without limit/fee, allow you to rent in credits, and enjoy regular "sales" of developer credits to be purchased at levels close to dues.

So while a typical points system might have 1-2 years of points chasing reservations, we have up to 3+ years of credits chasing reservations. Plus other options. All that means is many more credits chasing a fixed amount of inventory.


----------



## JohnPaul (Mar 7, 2018)

WM Park City during ski season must be booked right at 13 months.  WM has only 10 units there but it is a terrific resort.  Nicer than most WM (since it was built as a Raintree Resort).


----------



## Firepath (Mar 7, 2018)

How about the Queen Mary in Long Beach, CA? I've never seen any availability there. I think Yellowstone is also very difficult, unless you want to go when it's really cold.


----------



## jhoug (Mar 7, 2018)

Ditto to Depoe Bay and West Yellowstone--especially summer--must be booked 13 months out


----------

